# Zeilenabstände zwischen Links



## Chandini (16. März 2004)

Hi...!

Ich habe mir hier ein Menü zusammengebastelt, bei dem sich Untermenüpunkte öffnen, wenn ich mit der Maus über einen Menüpunkt fahre. 
Jetzt ist nur mein Problem, dass bei diesen Menüpunkten der Zeilenabstand größer ist als im restlichen Menü. Und ich habe einfach keine Ahnung, wie ich den kleiner kriege. 
Hab das Menü mal über nen Link mit eingefügt, damit ihr wisst, was ich meine.

Menü 

Bei den Menüpunkten "Über uns", "Aktuelles" und "Lösungen" habe ich jeweils zwei bis drei Unterpunkte. Und der Zeilenabstand zum darunterliegenden Menüpunkt ist wesentlich größer. Wie krieg ich den auf die gleiche Größe wie beim Rest? 

Wahrscheinlich steh ich hier nur voll auf der Leitung, aber ich komm nicht weiter damit. 

vlg, Ines


----------



## Quaese (16. März 2004)

Hi,

ich hoffe, ich habe Dein Problem richtig verstanden. Du willst den Abstand 
zwischen den einzelnen Menüpunkten (z.B. Shop und Aktuelles) im normalen 
Zeilenabstand haben.

Dazu musst du in jedem P-Tag den oberen und unteren Abstand zum nächsten 
Element angeben.
Mit dem folgenden Code ist das möglich:



```
<p style="line-height: 150%; margin-top: 0px;  margin-bottom: 0px; ">
```

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Chandini (17. März 2004)

Hallo auch... 

Hast mein Problem richtig verstanden... hat auch wunderbar geklappt.
Dankeschön... 

vlg, Ines


----------

